# Puppy coat with Malts? & How to keep matt free?



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

My pup had her sweater on for an hour and mats galour! I wish that she could gave full coat but that may or may not happen. Do maltese, like yorkies have a coat change as an adult? It's too cold now anyway so short hair is not an option now. 

What tools, products are you using? Also what are you using for the corner of the eyes? No tear stains just regular discharge.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Sweater are awful for matting. If you want to dress her in sweaters, I would suggest a tight trim to the body or regular checks for matting and brushing every time she comes out of the sweater. 

I use just standard human eye wash and corn starch to keep the eyes clean and dry.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Izzy's hair definitely changed around a year or shortly thereafter. It also seemed to take a bit of a change after her first hair cut. She hardly ever has mats, but I also keep her in a puppy cut. I do dress her regularly right now in the cold, mostly t-shirts. I have used the Kinky Kurly Knot Today product that was recommended by others on this site. I haven't had to in a while, but still have it. I purchased it at Target in the human hair aisle.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just a note to be careful w/the Kinky Curly Knot Today---Lisi had breathing issues when I used it. I tried a 2nd time & same result. Fortunately we don't need it anymore. Neither of mine mat much at all as long as I am the one caring for them. If I leave them w/someone else they mat because they don't comb all the way to the skin.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

You might get a jacket made out of satin less likely to cause matts. Heck my dog only wears his collar when on a leash because of the tangles it causes. I use a boric acid eye irrigation solution with a 2x2 gauze to clean corner. It's called Nutri-Vet Eye Rinse for dogs. It is mult purpose because if they have a hair sticking to their eyeball you can rinse it out, being careful not to touch eye with tip of the applicator. You can buy this @ Pet Club pet store.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

The Nutri Eye has boric acid in it? I didn't see the ingredients on it? I put it in my shopping cart. How does the cornstarch work?


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

NYCHelloKitty said:


> The Nutri Eye has boric acid in it? I didn't see the ingredients on it? I put it in my shopping cart. How does the cornstarch work?


The eye wash you can buy at CVS for humans to flush their own eyes also has boric acid (very small amount) and it is cheaper and just as effective as anything they mark up for the canine market. 

Cornstarch is a safe way to keep the hair dry.


----------



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

CloudClan said:


> The eye wash you can buy at CVS for humans to flush their own eyes also has boric acid (very small amount) and it is cheaper and just as effective as anything they mark up for the canine market.
> 
> Cornstarch is a safe way to keep the hair dry.


Thanks. One time I found a cheap bottle of dog wash that was bigger and cheaper than human eye wash so I used it for myself. Lol. So do you leave the cornstarch on? It has to be 100 percent cornstarch? Are we talking cornstarch for the body or the food?


----------



## Ruby (Nov 5, 2013)

Just regular cornstarch in the yellow box.


----------



## Ruby (Nov 5, 2013)

I just pat it on and leave it there.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Daily brushing and combing is also important as well as a clean coat...dirty hair mats more easily...spraying your brush and comb with a combination of a tiny bit of conditioner mixed with water helps make grooming easier...make sure you are getting all the way to the skin...brush through first, then comb..:thumbsup:


----------



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have actually been told by two breeders that potato starch is better than corn starch, but I am not sure as I don't use either. I can't remember why though. It is probably what you are used to that you like!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

aprilb said:


> Daily brushing and combing is also important as well as a clean coat...dirty hair mats more easily...spraying your brush and comb with a combination of a tiny bit of conditioner mixed with water helps make grooming easier...make sure you are getting all the way to the skin...brush through first, then comb..:thumbsup:


:goodpost: (thx for cond. spray tip)


----------

